# اساسات البناء



## eng.amani (27 فبراير 2010)

*أساسات[FONT=&quot] البناء


[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الأساسات [/FONT]foundations[FONT=&quot] هي القاعدة السفلى لمنشأة هندسية أو بناء، ومهمتها نقل حمولات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] البناء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى التربة وضمان ارتكازه على الأرض ارتكازاً ثابتاً. وتكون الأساسات في العادة مدفونة في الأرض على عمق مناسب للتأسيس يتم اختياره تبعاً لنوع المنشأة وأسلوب التصميم وقدرة تحمّل التربة. ويجب أن تتوافر في تربة التأسيس الشروط الأربعة التالية: المتانة، كي لا تحدث فيها انحطاطات بتأثير حمولات المنشأة المنقولة إليها بالأساسات. والتوازن، كي لا تحدث فيها انزلاقات نتيجة انزياح الكتل الترابية فيها أو انهيارها عندما لا تكون مستقرة. والثبات، كي لا تحدث فيها انجرافات أو فجوات داخلية بتأثير حت المياه فيها. والاستقرار، لئلا تحدث فيها تغيرات وتشوهات كبيرة في حجمها بتأثير الرطوبة والنظام «الحراري المائي» فيها. [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]ويتطلب ضمان هذه الشروط في تربة التأسيس النزول أحياناً بمنسوب التأسيس إلى أعماق كبيرة جداً، أو يتطلب معالجة خاصة للتربة بتثبيتها أو عزلها عن الرطوبة، أو يتطلب أحياناً اختيار طراز أو نوع خاص للأساسات. ومن هنا فإن دراسة التربة المراد التأسيس عليها، لتحديد خواصها ومواصفاتها بالتحريات الحقلية، عملية ضرورية لا غنى عنها قبل تحديد نوع الأساس وتصميمه للأبنية والمنشآت الضخمة. أما الأبنية العادية فتصمم أساساتها مسبقاً، وتوضع اشتراطات ومواصفات لتربة التأسيس يتم ضمانها بالبحث عن العمق الذي يوفر ذلك، وكل هذا يجعل تصميم الأساسات وتنفيذها مرتبطين ارتباطاً وثيقاً بعلم ميكانيك التربة الذي يعنى بخواص التربة ومواصفاتها.[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]دراسة تربة التأسيس[/FONT]* 


[FONT=&quot]تدرس التربة بالتحريات الحقلية للكشف عن طبيعتها وترتيب طبقاتها وسمكها، ووضع المياه الجوفية فيها، وتحديد أماكن عدم التجانس في بنيتها، ليتم وفق هذه الدراسة، تحديد طبقة التربة التي يمكن أن توفر شروط المتانة والتوازن والثبات والاستقرار. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لتعقد طبيعة التربة لا توجد طريقة واحدة مناسبة لتحري جميع حالاتها. ولكن أكثر الطرائق ملاءمة وشيوعاً هي إجراء سبر استطلاعي في مناطق مختلفة من موقع المنشأة تؤخذ منها عينات لتجرى عليها في المختبر التجارب اللازمة. ومن ثم تصنف وتحفظ، ويوضع ما استخلص منها من نتائج في تقرير دراسة التربة. وينفذ السبر بطرائق مختلفة منها السبر بالمثقب اليدوي أو الآلي أو السبر بالحفارة المائية أو السبر بالدق، أو السبر بالحفر الدوراني للترب القاسية. ولإجراء السبر في الترب المغمورة بالماء يستعان في العادة بصندوق معد لهذه الغاية يتم السبر من داخله. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي المواقع التي تتوافر فيها معطيات عن طبيعة التربة وخواصها يتم التحقق، فقط، من هذه الخواص بالكشف عن تربة التأسيس بمثاقب ومغارز مخروطية. وتنفذ أعمال السبر في العادة إلى عمق يساوي ثلاثة أضعاف أكبر بعد من أبعاد نعل الأساس، وبما لا يقل عن ستة أمتار للأساسات العادية والحصائر. أما الأوتاد فيجب النزول عندها بعمق السبر إلى العمق اللازم. 

وتحدد مواقع السبر وعددها تحديداً يشمل كامل الموقع. ويوزع السبر في العادة تبعاً لطبيعة المنشآت بمعدل 15متراً بين كل سبر وآخر للأبنية العادية، و30متراً على الأقل للسدود الترابية والأنفاق. وفي الأماكن التي يظهر فيها عدم تجانس التربة تزاد عمليات السبر لتصبح المسافة بينها بمعدل 7 ـ 10أمتار. وتستخلص من معطيات السبر الخصائص الميكانيكية للتربة التي تكون في العادة إما حبيبية وإما صخرية. وأهم هذه الخصائص: مقاومة التربة للضغط، وزاوية الاحتكاك الداخلية للتربة، وتماسك التربة. ويكتفى على العموم في الأبنية العادية بقياس مقاومة التربة للضغط في الموقع نفسه مباشرة بقياس انغراز سطح معين بتأثير حمولات متزايدة عليه وتسجيل هبوط التربة تحته مع الزمن (يقاس في العادة مقدار الحمولة اللازمة لتحقيق هبوط رأس حفارة نظامي بمقدار سنتيمتر واحد في ساعتين) ثم تحسب مقاومة التربة للضغط بتقسيم الحمولة على السطح (كغ/سم2).[/FONT] 





​ 






*الشكل (1) الأساسات المنفردة


* ​ [FONT=&quot]وتحدد في المنشآت الكبيرة المهمة خصائص إضافية للتربة مثل معامل النفوذية والضغط الحبيبي ومميزات الإجهاد والتشوه وتأثيرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في استقرار التربة وتوازنها وثباتها.[/FONT] 
*[FONT=&quot]أنواع الأساسات [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تصنف الأساسات بحسب عمقها في: أساسات سطحية لايزيد عمق تأسيسها على عشرة أمتار، وأساسات عميقة يزيد عمق تأسيسها على عشرة أمتار.[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]وتصنف الأساسات في الأنواع التالية:[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]الأساسات المنفردة:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وهي أساسات سطحية في الغالب، تكون من الحجر أو من الخرسانة المسلحة، ولها الأنواع التالية: الأساس المنعزل، وهو الذي يحمل عموداً واحداً. والأساس المشترك، وهو الذي يحمل عمودين أو أكثر. والأساس المستمر، وهو الذي يحمل جداراً (الشكل1).[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]والأساسات المنفردة الخرسانية المسلحة قد تصب في الموقع نفسه وقد تكون مسبقة الصنع يتم تركيبها في موقع المباني المسبقة الصنع.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وفي معظم المنشآت والأبنية تصب طبقة خرسانة نظافة بسمك 4 ـ 5سم تحت جسم الأساس المنفرد الخرساني في الخرسانة العادية عيار 150كغ من الإسمنت لكل متر مكعب واحد.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وتستعمل الخرسانة العادية عيار 250كغ/م[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]على الأقل للأساسات المنفردة الخرسانية غير المسلحة، وخرسانة عيار 350كغ/م3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]على الأقل للأساسات الخرسانية المسلحة، وعيار 300كغ/م3 للأساسات المنفردة الخرسانية المنفذة تحت الماء.[/FONT] 




​ 

*الشكل (2) حصيرة من الخرسانة المسلحة* 
​ 


​ *[FONT=&quot]الحصيرة:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وهي أساس سطحي في الغالب، يشمل مساحة موقع المنشأة كلها، ويحمل الجد ران والأعمدة جميعها (الشكل2).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتكون الحصيرة من الخرسانة المسلحة. ويتم اللجوء إلى تصميم الحصيرة حلاً أكثر اقتصاداً من النزول بمنسوب التأسيس إلى أعماق كبيرة عندما تكون مقاومة التربة السطحية ضعيفة فيتم بالحصيرة توزيع الحمولة توزيعاً منتظماً على سطح كبير لتجنب الانحطاطات الموضعية المؤدية إلى تشقق جدران المنشأة.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وتصب في العادة طبقة خرسانة نظافة بسمك 5سم على الأقل تحت الحصيرة من الخرسانة العادية عيار 150كغ إسمنت/م[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ويستخدم لخرسانة الحصيرة إسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات عندما تكون التربة كبريتية المياه، وتعزل الحصيرة عن المياه الجوفية في هذه الحال بمواد مانعة للرطوبة السطحية (عازلة للسطوح) مثل «سيليكات البوتاسيوم» أو غيرها. ويشترط في أساسات الخرسانة المسلحة المنفردة والحصائر توفير طبقة حماية لقضبان التسليح الطرفية لا تقل عن 3سم.[/FONT] 





​ 



*الشكل (3) النعل المعدني لوتد خشبي* 
​ 



​ *[FONT=&quot]الأوتاد:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وهي أساسات عميقة يتم اللجوء إليها للوصول إلى منسوب التربة العميقة الصالحة للتأسيس عليها. وتصنع الأوتاد من الخشب أو المعدن أو الخرسانة، وتصنع الأوتاد الخشبية من خشب الزان أو الدردار أو الأرز، وتدق في التربة بآلات خاصة بعد أن تزوّد أطرافها بنعل مخروطي معدني يمنع تآكل رؤوسها عند الدق (الشكل3). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما الأوتاد المعدنية فتكون فولاذية على شكل أنابيب أو يكون لها مقاطع ضخمة على شكل [/FONT]H[FONT=&quot] تدق في التربة أو توضع في حفر للأوتاد وتصب الخرسانة حولها.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وأما الأوتاد الخرسانية فقد تكون من الخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة أو قد تكون مسبقة الصنع أو مصبوبة في الموقع نفسه أو من الخرسانة المسبقة الإجهاد.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]تحفر أماكن الأوتاد الخرسانية المصبوبة في المكان نفسه بحفارات خاصة، وتوضع أحياناً قمصان حماية معدنية حول الأوتاد عندما تكون التربة رخوة أو مشبعة بالمياه ومن ثم يتم إنزال هيكل التسليح المعدني للوتد وبعد ذلك تصب خرسانة الوتد ويسحب قميص الحماية إن وجد (الشكل4).[/FONT] 












*الشكل (4) مراحل تنفيذ الوتد المصبوب في المكان* ​ 


​ [FONT=&quot]وتزود رؤوس الأوتاد الخرسانية المسبقة الصنع أو المسبقة الإجهاد بقلانس مسلحة تطوق الرؤوس التي تتعرض للدق، وتدق هذه الأوتاد بآلات ذات مطارق خاصة، وتسلح لتتحمل القوى والإجهادات الناجمة عن نقلها وحملها ودقها إضافة إلى حمولات المنشأة عند تركيبها وإقامة البناء.[/FONT] 







*الشكل (5) مبنى يرتكز على مجموعات حزم من الأوتاد* 
​ 




​ [FONT=&quot]ترتكز الرؤوس السفلية للأوتاد على تربة التأسيس الصالحة وتجمع في العادة عدة أوتاد متقاربة في حزمة تغطيها قبعة، وترتكز قاعدة المنشأة، على مجموعة من حزم الأوتاد هذه (الشكل5). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وقد تكون الأوتاد في بعض الأحيان مغروزة في التربة غرزاً مائلاً، وتكون في معظم الأحيان شاقولية.[/FONT] 
*[FONT=&quot]الركائز:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وهي أساسات عميقة تتألف من كتل خرسانية كبيرة تقوم بنقل حمولات المنشأة إلى التربة (الشكل6).[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot] وتنفذ الركائز غالباً للتأسيس في قيعان الأنهار والبحار، أو عندما تكون تربة التأسيس الصالحة مغمورة بالمياه، وتستخدم صناديق الهواء المضغوط للحفر وصب الركائز من الكتل الخرسانية غير المسلحة.[/FONT] 




​ 




*الشكل (6) إنشاء ركيزة في حفرة محمية* ​ 



​ *[FONT=&quot]الأساسات الخاصة:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وهي أساسات تقام لمنشآت خاصة مثل ناطحات السحاب وبعض المنشآت الصناعية الضخمة ومباني المفاعلات النووية ومنصات التنقيب عن النفط في البحر والمداخن العالية وأساسات الآلات الضخمة وغيرها. وليس لهذه الأساسات طراز معين مسبقاً، وتحتاج في الغالب إلى تدعيم التربة وتثبيتها بحقنها بالملاط الإسمنتي أو الجصي وتدعيمها جانبياً، وتحتاج كذلك إلى دراسة مستفيضة ومعمقة للتربة جيولوجياً وهدرولوجياً. وفي بعض الأحيان تكون كتلة الأساسات الخاصة خليطاً من الأوتاد والحصائر والركائز والأساسات المنفردة بهيئات مختلفة وعلى مناسيب تأسيس مختلفة.[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]تقنية تنفيذ الأساسات[/FONT]* 



[FONT=&quot]تتضمن أعمال تنفيذ الأساسات، إضافة إلى تنفيذ الأساس نفسه من الخرسانة أو الحجر أو غيره، أعمالاً تحضيرية تشمل حفر التربة وتدعيم جوانبها عند اللزوم، وتشمل في بعض الحالات ضخ المياه الجوفية وعزل الأساس عنها. ويكتفى في العادة، عند تنفيذ الأساسات السطحية، بإزالة التربة الزراعية للوصول إلى منسوب التأسيس إلا إذا كانت التربة ضعيفة فيتم الحفر إلى عمق التأسيس المناسب. وعندما يكون منسوب التأسيس فوق منسوب المياه الجوفية يتم تنفيذ حفر مكشوفة من دون تدعيم مع إعطاء جوانبها ميلاً خفيفاً لمنع الانهيارات، أو يتم تنفيذ حفر مدعمة بالتصفيح عندما يكون العمق كبيراً والتربة ضعيفة. أما عندما يكون منسوب التأسيس تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية فيجب تدعيم جوانب الحفرة بصفائح تدعيم معدنية تغرز في الطبقات الكتيمة (الشكل 7)، وتضخ المياه عند المباشرة في تنفيذ جسم الأساس.[/FONT] 





​ 



*الشكل (7) بعض مقاطع الصفائح المعدة لتدعيم جوانب الحفريات العميقة* 
​ 


​ [FONT=&quot]وعندما لا يتم، في بعض الحالات، تدعيم جوانب الحفرة يلجأ إلى إغراقها بطين غضاري كثافته نحو 1.7 يدخل في التربة المحيطة ويمنع انهيارها المحتمل.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً يتم اللجوء إلى تجميد التربة المحيطة بحفرة الأساس بإمرار مياه من كلور الكالسيوم بدرجة -20ْم، في أنابيب تجميد، على التربة الجانبية لمنع انهيارها بالتجميد. وأخيراً تحقن الجدران الجانبية للحفرة أحياناً بملاط إسمنتي رقيق أو بمادة البيتومين [/FONT]bitumen[FONT=&quot] (مادة إسفلتية) أو سيليكات الصوديوم لتدعيمها ومنع انهيارها.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]أما الأساسات العميقة مثل الأوتاد والركائز فتصب أو تدق في التربة الجافة أو المغمورة بالماء من دون إجراء أي حفريات حولها. ويستخدم في بعض الحالات صندوق خاص لتنفيذها تحت الماء.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وتحفر الأساسات في الترب العادية بالحفارات العادية، أما عندما تكون الأرض صخرية فيتم اللجوء إلى المثاقب الآلية أو المثاقب الدورانية العاملة بضغط الماء أو استعمال المتفجرات في بعض الحالات. وتحفر أماكن الأوتاد والركائز بآلات خاصة.[/FONT] 
*[FONT=&quot]أشكال التأسيس[/FONT]* 
[FONT=&quot]إن العلاقة المباشرة بين منسوب التأسيس (منسوب أسفل الأساس) ومنسوب طبقة التربة الصالحة (المنسوب الذي لايجوز التأسيس فوقه) ـ وهي الطبقة التي تحقق شروط المتانة والاستقرار والثبات والتوازن - إن هذه العلاقة هي التي تحدد شكل



التأسيس ضمن الأشكال الرئيسة الثلاثة التالية:[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]*التأسيس مباشرة على تربة صالحة:* هناك حالتان رئيستان لهذا الشكل:[/FONT] 







​ 

*الشكل (8) حفرة تأسيس لأساس منفرد فوق منسوب المياه الجوفية* 
​ 


​ [FONT=&quot]الأولى أن يكون منسوب التأسيس أعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفية: وفي هذه الحال يتم تنفيذ الحفر حتى الوصول إلى التربة الصالحة وبعدها يصب الأساس الخرساني أو يبنى الأساس الحجري وترفع عناصره (أعمدة أو جدران) حتى منسوب الأرض الطبيعية التي يتم انطلاقاً منها تنفيذ أرضية المنشأة أو البناء ومن ثم رفعه.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وفي العادة، عندما لايتجاوز عمق الحفرة خمسة أمتار تنفذ الحفرة مكشوفة بلا تدعيم جانبي. وإذا كان عمق الحفر من خمسة أمتار إلى عشرة تجعل جوانب الحفرة المكشوفة على شكل مصاطب كل مترين أو ثلاثة أمتار تجنباً لانهيارها (الشكل 8).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما عندما يزيد عمق الحفر على عشرة أمتار فيمكن اللجوء إلى تصفيح جوانب الحفرة أو تدعيمها بدعامات جانبية خاصة.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]والثانية أن يكون منسوب التأسيس أخفض من منسوب المياه الجوفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وفي هذه الحال يتم اللجوء إلى إنضاب المياه الجوفية كي تنفذ أعمال التأسيس على تربة جافة ثم يعزل الأساس عند اللزوم عن هذه المياه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويجري تجفيف التربة وإنضاب المياه الجوفية المتسربة إلى حفرة التأسيس، عندما تكون التربة شديدة النفوذية، بنصب عدد كاف من المضخات نصباً شاقولياً فتقوم بضخ المياه إلى قنوات صرف خاصة طوال مدة تنفيذ الأساسات وعزلها. أما عندما يكون معامل نفوذية التربة ضعيفاً فيتم اللجوء إلى تجفيف التربة بوساطة الآبار الراشحة عن طريق حفر آبار في جوانب حفرة التأسيس تردم بالرمل الخشن لتكوِّن مرشحاً حول قسطل المضخة المثقب وتردم نهاية حفرة الضخ أو حفرة البئر بطبقة كتيمة من الغضار أو الإسمنت أو تحقن بمحاليل قابلة للتجمد، وتؤلف هذه الطبقة الكتيمة حاجزاً مانعاً (الشكل 9)، ومن ثم يتم تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية حول كامل الموقع بالضخ من هذه الآبار الراشحة.[/FONT]






​ *

الشكل (9) تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية لحفرة تأسيس بالضخ من بئر راشحة* 
​ 



​ [FONT=&quot]وفي بعض الحالات الخاصة يكون من الصعب جداً تجفيف التربة وإنضاب المياه الجوفية فيتم اللجوء إلى تنفيذ الأساسات على منسوب التأسيس المغمور بالمياه بوساطة أقماع خاصة تقوم بصب الخرسانة على منسوب التأسيس المحفور والمغمور بالمياه إذ يصب الأساس كاملاً بعد إنزال حديد التسليح في موقعه بإنزال الخرسانة إنزالاً متصلاً من فتحة القمع التي تظل دائماً مملوءة بالخرسانة تجنباً لصعود المياه داخل أنبوب القمع وحدوث انفصال بالماء في بنية الخرسانة.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]*التأسيس غير المباشر على تربة صالحة:* هذه هي حال الأساسات العميقة عندما تكون التربة الصالحة عميقة جداً فيتم الوصول إليها بتنفيذ الأوتاد أو الركائز التي تغرز حتى الوصول إليها والدخول فيها. ويتم التحقق من الوصول إلى هذا المنسوب عندما يمتنع الوتد المضروب عن الانغراز بتأثير عدد معين من الضربات.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وهناك حالة خاصة من الركائز التي يتم تنفيذها للمنشآت البحرية وكاسرات الأمواج والمنصات البحرية والأرصفة ا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لشاطئية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وغيرها، وتكون بإقامة الركيزة فوق التربة السطحية من غير حفر ثم النبش حولها وتحتها ورفع الأتربة من تحتها حتى تأخذ بالانغراز تدريجياً في التربة وتستقر على تربة التأسيس الصالحة.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]*التأسيس على تربة غير صالحة: *في هذه الحال يتم اللجوء إلى تنفيذ أشكال خاصة من الأوتاد والركائز تكون أحياناً مسننة الجوانب أو ذات أشكال خاصة كبيرة المقطع تعمل على مقاومة حمولات المنشأة باحتكاك سطوحها جانبياً بالتربة، أو يتم استخدام أشكال معقدة من أساسات تجمع بين الحصيرة والأوتاد والركيزة. وفي بعض الحالات الخاصة للمنشآت المهمة يتم تبديل التربة تبديلاً كاملاً أو تحسينها بحقنها وتثبيتها بمواد ملاطية أو «بيتومينية» (إسفلتية).[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]حماية الأساسات[/FONT]* 


[FONT=&quot]تسبب المياه الجوفية المشكلة الكبرى للأساسات سواء عندما تحوي مواد كيمياوية تؤثر مع الزمن في الأساس، أو عندما يسبب جريانها انجراف التربة من تحت الأساس أو من حوله. وفي الحالة الأولى تتم حماية الأساس بعزله عن المياه الجوفية بمواد خاصة أو تستخدم خرسانة خاصة مقاومة لتأثيرات المواد الموجودة في المياه. أما تيارات المياه الجوفية التي تسبب انجراف التربة فتتم حماية الأساس منها بإقامة دريئة تؤلف سداً في مواجهة المياه، قد تكون من الألواح المعدنية أو تكون برصف الصخور حول كتلة التأسيس، وفي حالة الأساسات العميقة تقام شبكة تصريف للمياه حول كتلة التأسيس، ويصنع ستار كتيم من الألواح المعدنية أو مواد العزل لمنع تسرب المياه تحت تلك الكتلة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي المنشآت ذات الأساسات العميقة المقامة على المنحدرات، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حيث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يمكن أن يؤدي جريان المياه القوي إلى تعرية الأساس أو حدوث فجوات تحته في التربة، يقام جدار استنادي من كتلة خرسانية مسلحة أو من صف متراص من الأوتاد في الجهة العليا من المنحدر وتقام حوله شبكة تصريف فعالة تصل إلى الأعماق لمنع تأثير المياه في تربة التأسيس.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وفي المناطق الشديدة البرودة يؤدي تجمد المياه في التربة المشبعة بها تحت الأساس ثم تميّعها عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة إلى تغيرات كبيرة وإلى عدم استقرار في التربة. وتجري حماية الأساس منه بحقن التربة بالملاط الإسمنتي في بعض الحالات أو بالتأسيس على مستوى أخفض من مستوى التأثر بالصقيع.[/FONT] 
*[FONT=&quot]تدعيم الأساسات [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]عند القيام بأعمال حفر عميقة بجانب أساسات أبنية مجاورة فإن هذه الأساسات تكون في حاجة إلى التدعيم، وتدعو الضرورة في بعض الحالات إلى تبديل أساسات بناء قائم أو تقويتها، وهذه العملية غاية في التعقيد وتحتاج إلى خبرة كبيرة، وتتم عادة بحمل المنشأة على أساسات مؤقتة جانبية وروافع هيدروليكية ضخمة حتى يتم تنفيذ الأساسات الجديدة وربطها بهيكل المنشأة. وتدعيم الأساسات عملية باهظة التكاليف يندر اللجوء إليها في الأحوال العادية.[/FONT] 






منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله المختصر المفيد
كيف يتم تحديد نوع الاساس وتحمل التربه واختباراتها؟


----------



## eng.amani (27 فبراير 2010)

– أعمال الحفر ( الجسات ) 

Soil Borings

الجسات هي حفر أرضية في الموقع المراد استكشافه بأعماق مختلفة يمكن من خلالها الحصول على عينات التربة للتعرف على نوعية وترتيب الطبقات التحتية ، ويمكن تنفيذ الحفر إما يدوياً أو بواسطة معدات آلية أخرى ، وتوجد عدة طرق للحفر من أهمها :

– 1 – حفر الاختبارات المكشوفة Test Pits and Open Cuts



يتم عمل حفر الاختبارات المكشوفة يدوياً باستخدام بعض الأدوات المستخدمة باليد كما هو موضح في الشكل رقم (1) أو آلياً بحيث تسمح هذه الحفر برؤية طبقات التربة في وضعها الطبيعي وبشكل واضح ، ويجب أن تكون هذه الحفر متسعة بشكل يمكّن من إجراء الاختبارات فيها بحيث لا يقل عرضها عن (0.75) م . وهذه الحفر تعتبر اقتصادية حتى عمق 3م وغير اقتصادية لأعماق أكبر من ذلك أو تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية ، ويمكن بواسطة هذه الحفر عمل الاختبارات الدقيقة بالاتجاه الأفقي أو الرأسي ، وتؤخذ منها عينات التربة المقلقلة أو غير المقلقلة لإجراء الاختبارات عليها ، وتستخدم أيضاً لدراسة الشقوق المكشوفة واستكشاف مناطق الصخر الضعيف ، ويلزم أخذ كافة وسائل الحيطة والسلامة لتدعيم جدران الحفر وحمايتها من العوامل الطبيعية حتى يتم الانتهاء من العمل بها وأخذ العينات المطلوبة ، ثم ردم هذه الحفر وتسويتها ودكها بالطرق الفنية المناسبة .

– 2 – الحفر بالمثقاب Auger Boring

يتألف المثقاب من آلة مصنوعة من الفولاذ ولها حافة حادة قادرة على حفر التربة ، ويعمل المثقاب يدوياً وآلياً بشكل اقتصادي حتى عمق 5م في التربة اللينة القادرة على الثبات دون انهيار ، أما إذا زاد الحفر عن 5م فيتم الاستعانة بمواسير تغليف ، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة مناسبة في الحفر التمهيدي ، وكذلك في التربة التي بها نسبة كبيرة من الحصى أو الصخرية أو عند حفر عدد كبير من الجسات . 

(2) الجهاز المستخدم في طريقة الحفر بالمثقاب.

– 3 – الحفر بالمثقاب وماسورة التغليف Shell and Auger Boring

تشغل أذرع المثقاب باليد أو آلياً بمساعدة برج حفر ثلاثي القوائم ورافعة كبيرة ، ويمكن كسر الأحجار الصغيرة والطبقات الصغيرة من الصخر بمساعدة لقمة إزميل Chisel bit مركبة على أذرع المثقاب ، ويتم إقحام الغلاف بالتربة بواسطة الطرق عليه بمدقة من رافعة ، ويستعمل الجهاز اليدوي في الحفر إلى أعماق تصل إلى (25م) ويصل قطره إلى (200مم) والجهاز الآلي حتى عمق (50م) وتصل عندها أقطار مواسير التغليف وأدوات الحفر من (80) إلى (300) مم وتسخدم هذه الطريقة للحفر في التربة الطينية وخصوصاً الشديدة الصلابة والقاسية منها ، وكذلك في التربة الرملية وتربة الصخور الضعيفة .



– 4 – الحفر بالطرق Percussion Boring

يستعمل في هذه الطريقة جهاز حفر متنقل يقوم بكسر بنية التربة عبر الطرق المتكرر على سكين أو إسفين للحفر ، ويضاف الماء أثناء العمل ، ويتم رفع ناتج الحفر إلى الخارج على دفعات ، ويمكن من خلال هذه الطريقة الحصول على عينات مقلقلة بواسطة أدوات وأجهزة استخراج العينات في التربة الصخرية .



– 5 – الحفر بطريقة الاجتراف Wash Boring

يتم حفر التربة بالطرق عليها بإزميل أو آلة حادة ، ويدفع الماء تحت الضغط في أنبوب داخلي قابل للدوران أو الصعود أو النـزول خلال أنبوب غلافي خارجي ، ويتم بواسطة الماء المضغوط استخراج التربة المحفورة من بين الأنبوب الداخلي والغلاف الخارجي حيث يشير ناتج الحفر الذى يخرج من الأعلى إلى نوعية التربة الجاري حفرها ، ولدى حصول تغيير في نوعية ناتج الحفر يتم إيقاف الحفر حيث يعتبر مؤشراً إلى تغيير في نوعية طبقة التربة الجاري حفرها ، ويتم وصل أنبوبة أخذ العينات بنهاية قضيب التخريم أو بالأنبوبة الداخلية عند أخذ عينة من طبقة التربة الجديدة ، ويتابع الحفر . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في التربة الرملية والطميية والطينية ، ويوضح الشكل رقم (3) طريقة الحفر بهذه الطريقة .



– 6 – الحفر الدوراني Rotary Boring

يتم الحفر بواسطة لقمة دوارة تبقى في تلامس قوي مع قاع الحفر ، وتحمل هذه اللقمة بواسطة مواسير التخريم المجوفة والتي تدار برأس دوار ذو تركيبة ملائمة ، ويضخ سائل الحفر بشكل مستمر إلى الأسفل عبر مواسير التخريم المجوفة من أجل تسهيل عملية الحفر ، وليتم دفع ناتج الحفر إلى الخارج ، ويتكون السائل بشكل عام من الماء ، ويمكن استعمال طين الحفر أو الهواء بدلاً منه ، وذلك حسب نوعية الأجهزة والتربة التي يتم حفرها ، ويتم أخذ العينات بأجهزة خاصة . وهناك طريقتان للحفر الدوراني هما :



1- الحفر المكشوفة Open Holes
ويتم فيها الحفر بواسطة اللقمة الدوارة التي تحفر التربة الداخلة في مجال قطرها ، وتؤخذ العينات من فترة لأخرى ، وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لجميع أنواع التربة المختلفة بما فيها الصخر اللين . 



2 – حفر العينات الصخرية Core Drilling
وهي للحفر بالصخر بحيث يمكن الحصول على العينة الصخرية المستمرة للطبقات على كامل عمق الحفر بواسطة الجهاز نفسه . 

7 – الحفر باستخدام الحفار المتصل Continuous – Flight Auger



وفي هذه الطريقة يتم إنزال الحفار واستخراج التربة على رأس الحفار بواسطة دفع أنبوبة رقيقة على أعماق طولها (1)م وهذه الطريقة تعتبر أسهل وأسرع الطرق لأخذ العينات وتستخدم في جميع أنواع التربة .

5 - ردم الحفر

عند الانتهاء من عملية الحفر وأخذ العينات يجب إعادة إغلاق الحفر بالتربة الجافة ودكهـا جيداً ، أو أن تصب فيها الخرسانة العادية أو المونة الأسمنتية ، وذلك حتى لا تتسبب هذه الحفر في إنضغاط التربة أو تكون ممراً للمياه الجوفية أو أية أخطار أخرى .

6 – عدد وعمق الجسات




6 – 1 – عدد الجسات :

يتوقف عدد وبعد الجسات وحفر الاختبارات عن بعضها على مساحة الموقع المطلوب دراسته ، وفي المواقع الكبيرة يتعلق الأمر بطبوغرافية وجيولوجية الموقع ، وكذلك المنشآت المراد إقامتها عليه حسب أهميتها واستعمالاتها علاوة على نوعية التربة نفسها حيث إن الهدف من هذه الجسات هو الحصول على خواص طبقات التربة وسماكاتها وأعماقها وميولها ، ويتوقف أيضاً على نتائج تقرير المسح الابتدائي المشار إليه في الفصل الأول ، ويمكن عمل الجسات مبدئياً على بعد (50م) في كل اتجاه طبقاً لشبكة خطوط متعامدة أو حسب ما يتفق عليه . أما في المشاريع الصغيرة التي لا تتجاوز مساحتها (5.000م2) فإنه يمكن عمل جسات في كل زاوية من زوايا الموقع إضافة إلى جسة في المنتصف ، وفي حالة وجود تكهفات في الحجر الجيري أو وجود تشققات فإنه يلزم عمل جسات متقاربة من (3) إلى (5) م أما إذا لم تحقق عدد الجسات ومواقعها الأهداف المرجوة من حيث الحصول على طبقات التربة وسماكاتها وأعماقها وميولها ، أو إذا أظهرت العينات التي تم الحصول عليها أن هناك تغيراً في خواص التربة تشير إلى أهمية زيادة أخذ العينات في سبيل الوصول إلى نتائج تتفق مع التغيير الذى تمت ملاحظته ، فإنه يجب إعادة النظر في زيادة عدد الجسات وأعماقها وطرق الاختبارات حسب احتياجات الموقع ، لتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة منها ، طريقة توزيع الجسات .




6 – 2 – عمق الجسات :

يتوقف عمق الجسات على نوع المنشآت وحجمها وارتفاعها وشكلها وأوزانها علاوة على نوع التربة وخواصها الميكانيكية ، ويجب أن يشمل العمق على طبقات التربة المساعدة على مقاومة أحمال المنشأة بدون حدوث انضغاط شديد لهذه الطبقات ، أو حصول انهيار فيها ناتج عن القص ، وفي الحالات الاعتيادية لا يقل عمق الجسة عن عشرة أمتار أو ثلاثة أضعاف عرض أكبر قاعدة أيهما أكبر ، ولا بد أن تخترق الجسات جميع الطبقات غير المناسبة كالردميات وطبقات التربة الضعيفة والعضوية إلى الطبقات المتحجرة والسميكة ، وعند وجود طبقة صلبة أو كثيفة سطحية فإنه يلزم امتداد الجسة إلى عمق أكبر للتأكد من عدم وجود طبقات تحتية تتأثر بالاجهادات ، وعند الوصول إلى الطبقات الصخرية فإنه يجب اختراقها بمسافة (1.5) إلى (3) م أو سمك طبقة الصخر أيهما أكبر في حالة الصخر المتماسك و(6)م أو سمك طبقة الصخر أيهما أكبر في حالة الصخر اللين ، أهمية أن يكون عمق الجسات مخترقاً لطبقات التربة المختلفة .



7 – عينات التربة



7 – 1 – أماكن استخراج العينات :

تستخرج العينة الأولى من سطح الأرض مباشرة ، وتستخرج العينات التالية بمعدل عينة كل متر على الأقل ، وكذلك عند تغير الطبقات ، ويجب أخذ الحيطة والحذر حتى لا يحصل إغفال اكتشاف طبقات من التربة ذات سماكات صغيرة ، كما يجب أن تكون كمية العينات كافية لإجراء الاختبارات المطلوبة .



7 – 2 – أخذ العينات :

يعتبر أخذ العينات من أهم مراحل الأعمال الجيوتقنية ، ولا تقل أهميته عن الاختبارات التي ستجري عليها ، لذا فإنه من الضروري تحري الدقة والحيطة عند أخذ العينات وطريقة تعبئتها لتكون عينات ممثلة لطبيعة التربة الأصلية ، ويتم أخذ عينات في التربة المفككة والمتماسكة إما المقلقلة أو غير المقلقلة ومن أماكن تخزين التربة Stockpiles على النحو التالي :-



1 – عينات التربة المفككة Cohesionless Soil Sampling : من الصعب الحصول على عينات غير مقلقلة في التربة المفككة كالتربة الرملية أو التربة التي بها نسبة كبيرة من الركام ، وتؤخذ عينات بحد أدنى من القلقلة بواسطة أنابيب أخذ العينات الرقيقة الحواف ، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم أخذ العينات عن طريق تجميد المنطقة المحيطة بالعينة ، ولصعوبة الحصول على عينات جيدة فإنه يجري عادة عمل بعض الاختبارات الحقلية في الموقع ، ويتم أخذ العينات المقلقلة إما يدوياً باستخدام أدوات الحفر اليدوية مثل الكريك والبريمة Auger أو آلياً باستخدام معدات الحفر الآلية بالأعماق التي يحددها المهندس المشرف ، وذلك لعمل اختبارات الوحدة الوزنية والوزن النوعي للتربة وتصنيف التربة والتحليل الميكانيكي وتحديد نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا والاختبارات الكيميائية وغيرها في المعمل .



2 – العينات المقلقلة Disturbed Sampling :

وهي العينات التي يكون فيها بنية التربة متفككة وخواصها الميكانيكية قد تغيرت أثناء أخذ العينة ، ويمكن أخذها بالطريقة اليدوية . أما في التربة المتماسكة فيمكن أخذها أثناء الحفر بالمثقاب أو بالمثقاب وماسورة التغليف . أما في الصخر فإنه يمكن أخذ العينات أثناء الحفر بطريقة الاجتراف أو الطرق أو الحفر الدوراني .



3 – العينات الغير مقلقلة Undisturbed Sampling :

وتكون عينات التربة هذه محتفظة ببنيتها وخواصها الأصلية ، ويمكن الحصول عليها من التربة المتماسكة بطريقة القطع باليد للحصول عليها كتلة واحدة عن طريق أنبوب استخراج العينات ذو الحافة القاطعة . أما في التربة الصخرية فيتم الحصول عليها بطريقة الحفر الدوراني حيث يتم الحصول على عينة مستمرة على عمق الحفر بواسطة الجهاز نفسه .



4 – عينات التربة من الأكوام وأماكن التخزين Stockpiles Sampling :

في حالة وجود التربة على شكل أكوام في أماكن التخزين أو حول أماكن الحفر يجب تحري الدقة والحذر في أن تكون العينات ممثلة حيث إن طريقـة وضعها على شكل أكوام يساعد على تفرقة حبيبات التربة وتدحرج المواد الخشنة Coarse Aggregates إلى أسفل الكوم ، لذلك لابد من أخذ العينات من عدة أماكن متفرقة في الكوم مع ضرورة إزالة الطبقة العلوية من الكوم والتي تعرضت للعوامل الجوية وتفرقة في الجزيئات ، أما في حالة أخذ العينات من الحفر والخنادق Trenches فيتم أخذ العينات من جانبي الحفرة ومن أسفلها من أماكن متفرقة . وعند ملاحظة وجود طبقات مختلفة للتربة فإنه يلزم أخذ عينات ممثلة لكل طبقة على حدة بنفس الطريقة السابقة مع أهمية تسجيل البيانات أولاً بأول .



5 – عينات الصخور Rock Sampling :

عند استخراج عينات الصخور يتم استخدام الأجهزة الخاصة باستخراج عينات التربة بعد استبدال أجهزة الحفر بالصخور ، ويستحسن استشارة من له خبرة ومعرفة في جيولوجيا المنطقة وأنواع الصخور الموجودة لتحديد مدى قوة وتحمل الصخر ومدى الحاجة لأخذ عينات منه . وفي الصخور المتماسكة يتم أخذ عينات اسطوانية لإجراء تجارب الضغط عليها ، أما في حالة الصخر اللين والهش فيمكن استخراج العينات بعد حقنها بالأسمنت لربط أجزاء الصخر مع بعضها ، ويمكن من خلال وضع الأسمنت في الحفر المتجاورة معرفة اتجاه وترتيب التشققات في الطبقات الصخرية .



7 – 3 – تعبئة العينات :

يتم تعبئة العينات فور الحصول عليها بأوعية يحكم إغلاقها مثل الأوعية البلاستيكية أو في أكياس من البلاستيك ، ومن ثم توضع داخل أكياس من النسيج مع أخذ الحيطة والحذر بعدم دكها عند إدخالها بالكيس ، ويجب أن تملأ العينة الوعاء ما أمكن ، وفي حالة كون العينة من العينات المستمرة كعينات الصخور فيتم حفظها في علب ذات تقسيمات بأقطار مناسبة بحيث تمسك بالعينات دون ضغطها ، أما في حالة استخراج العينات الغير مقلقلة فيجب حماية هذه العينات بطرق مناسبة من الجفاف أو من تغير حجمها أو إنزلاقها في الوعاء ، وبالنسبة للعينات المأخوذة من التربة المتماسكة والمقطوعة على هيئة مكعبات فإنه يمكن أن تغطى العينات جيداً بطبقة أو أكثر من الشمع ، وتوضع كل عينة على حدة في غلاف خارجي له نفس أبعادها من الخشب أو ما شابهه لحمايتها أثناء النقل .



7 – 4 – نقل وتخزين العينات :



في جميع الأحوال يجب تسجيل البيانات التالية عند أخذ العينات : 



– الموقع العام مع إيضاحه على رسم كروكي . 



– المعلومات العامة عن المشروع . 



– رقم الحفرة وأبعادها . 



– عدد العينات وأماكن استخراجها . 



– تاريخ أخذ العينة وحالة الطقس . 



– طريقة أخذ العينات . 



– المساحة أو الكمية التقريبية . 



– منسوب المياه الجوفية في حالة اكتشافه . 



– وصف عام للتربة . 



- أية معلومات أو ملاحظات أخرى يراها من يقوم على أخذ العينات .
وتوضع الأنابيب في أرفف خشبية مخصصة لهذا الغرض ، وذلك للتأكد من وضعها في موضع رأسي وعدم تحركها أثناء النقل ، وتبقى على هذا الوضع حتى يتم استلامها من قبل فنيي المعمل ، ويجب أيضاً حماية العينات من أشعة الشمس والحرارة العالية ، وكذلك من التجمد وحمايتها أثناء النقل من الاهتزازات ومن تحطم حاويات العينات ، ويفضل إرسال العينات الغير مقلقلة إلى المعمل فور استخراجها وتخزينها في أماكن معتدلة الحرارة .
وتؤثر طريقة أخذ العينات ونقلها أو طريقة تجهيزها للاختبارت المعملية وخصوصاً العينات الغير مقلقلة منها على نتائج اختبارات القص ، وذلك بزيادة في ضغط الماء الزائد Excess Pore Water Pressure أو انخفاض في قيمة الضغط الفعلية Effective Stresses ولحماية العينات من هذه القلقلة لابد من اتباع مايلي : 



– استخدام أنابيب أخذ العينات ذات الحافة الرقيقة والتي تكون نسبة المساحة للقطر الخارجي والداخلي لحافة الأنبوبة فيها من 10 – 15? . 



– أن تكون نسبة طول العينة إلى قطرها أقل من 4 . 



– التقليل من كمية الاحتكاك داخل أنبوبة أخذ العينات . 



– المحافظة على العينات عند نقلها من الحركة والاهتزازات . 



– المحافظة على العينات عند قصها وتجهيزها للاختبار في المعمل والحرص على عدم دكها . 



– المحافظة على نسبة الرطوبة الطبيعية لعينات التربة . 



– استخدام أنبوب أخذ العينات من نوع المكبس Piston-Sampler كلما أمكن ذلك . 




– استخدام سائل كثيف أو وحل عند أخذ عينات الطين الناعمة . 8 – تحديد منسوب المياه الجوفية 




Ground Water Table Location




يعتبر تحديد منسوب المياه الجوفية من الأعمال المهمة للدراسات الجيوتقنية وخصوصاً إذا ما كان منسوب المياه في نطاق تنفيذ الأساسات حيث إن معظم المشاكل الفنية التي لها علاقة بالتربة تكون بسبب المياه الجوفية ، ويتم قياس منسوب المياه فور اكتشافها ، ثم تقاس يومياً عند بداية ونهاية يوم العمل ، وكذلك في فترة انقطاع طويلة (إذا حدث ذلك) ثم تقاس قبل ردم مكان الجسة ويتم تسجيل النتائج ، وإذا تبين وجود تذبذب في منسوب المياه فإنه يجب معرفة متى وعلى أي عمق يحصل هذا التذبذب وما هي مناسيب الماء في بدايته ونهايته ، ويحدد منسوب المياه الجوفية بالمنسوب الذى يثبت سطح المياه الحر عنده ، ويترك فترة زمنية مناسبة للسماح للمياه بالارتفاع داخـل ماسورة الجسة إلى المنسوب الأصلي للمياه الجوفية ، وتكون هذه الفترة عادة (24) ساعة للتربة متوسطة النفاذية ، أما التربة الضعيفة النفاذية كالتربة الطينية فتمتد هذه الفترة إلى عدة أيام أو أسابيع ، ويمكن أيضاً تثبيت أنبوبة "بيزوميترية" في ثقب الجسة وملاحظة منسوب المياه الجوفية على فترات زمنية وتسجيل أية تغيرات والتأكد من المنسوب النهائي ، و إذا حصل أثناء الحفر أن ثقبت طبقة تربة حاجزة للمياه وكان أسفلها مخزون ماء طبيعي فلا بد من إعادة وضع هذه الطبقة إلى الوضع الأصلي بعد الانتهاء من عمل الجسات وأخذ العينات ، وتؤخذ عينات من المياه الجوفية من أعماق مختلفة لإجراء التحاليل الكيميائية عليها ، ويفضل إرسال العينات إلى المعمل فور الحصول عليها ، ولايلتفت للعينات التي تم استخراجها منذ مدة أطول من أسبوع ، ويتم حمايتها من الحرارة والبرودة وأشعة الشمس أثناء النقل والتخزين ، وفي حالة وجود منسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفعاً ويغطي مستوى الأساسات فلا بد من أن يحتوي تقرير الدراسة على التوصيات اللازمة للطرق الفنية لنـزح المياه الجوفية أثناء عملية الحفر للأساسات والبناء وطريقة عزلها عن المياه .

– الاختبارات الحقلية 





Field Testings


يتطلب الأمر إجراء بعض الاختبارات الحلقية الضرورية على التربة في الموقع حسب الحاجة والتي منها : 



– 1 – اختبار الاختراق القياسي Standard Penetration test ,SPT :



يعد هذا الاختبار من الاختبارات المهمة لتحديد مقاومة التربة الرملية أثناء تنفيذ الجسة وهو من أسهل الطرق وأفضلها لمعرفة قيمة زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي وكثافة التربة الرملية . ويتلخص عمل هذا الاختبار في إسقاط مطرقة خاصة وزنها 63.5كجم من ارتفاع 760مم على أنبوبة الجهاز لتدخل مسافة 460مم في التربة ومن ثم حساب عدد الدقات (N)لاختراق آخر 305مم ويتم ايقاف الاختبار في حالة الحصول على 100دقة أو 10 دقات متتالية بدون اختراق ، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم تسجيل عدد الدقات التي يتم الحصول عليها منسوبة إلى 100 بمعنى أنها عدد الدقات التي اخترقت 100مم . وبالرغم من أن هذا الاختبار قد وضع أساساً للتربة المفككة لصعوبة الحصول على عينات غير مقلقلة للرمل إلا أن هذا الاختبار قد ينفذ في التربة المتماسكة ، ويجب الحذر عند استخدام نتائجه في هذه الحالة وذلك لعدم دقة النتائج لاحتواء التربة المتماسكة على الماء . لتحديد مقاومة التربة الرملية أثناء تنفيذ الجسة وهو من أسهل الطرق وأفضلها لمعرفة قيمة زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي وكثافة التربة الرملية . ويتلخص عمل هذا الاختبار في إسقاط مطرقة خاصة وزنها 63.5كجم من ارتفاع 760مم على أنبوبة الجهاز لتدخل مسافة 460مم في التربة ومن ثم حساب عدد الدقات (N)لاختراق آخر 305مم ويتم ايقاف الاختبار في حالة الحصول على 100دقة أو 10 دقات متتالية بدون اختراق ، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم تسجيل عدد الدقات التي يتم الحصول عليها منسوبة إلى 100 بمعنى أنها عدد الدقات التي اخترقت 100مم . وبالرغم من أن هذا الاختبار قد وضع أساساً للتربة المفككة لصعوبة الحصول على عينات غير مقلقلة للرمل إلا أن هذا الاختبار قد ينفذ في التربة المتماسكة ، ويجب الحذر عند استخدام نتائجه في هذه الحالة وذلك لعدم دقة النتائج لاحتواء التربة المتماسكة على الماء .





منقوووووووووووووووووول ​


----------



## eng.amani (27 فبراير 2010)

§ أنواع الأساسات ( Type of Foundations ) : 

تنقسم أنواع الأساسات بصفة عامة إلى نوعين أساسيين يحتوي كل منهما على عدة طرق للتأسيس حسب نوع التربة وحمل المبنى , , , وهذين النوعين هما: 

أولاً : الأساسات السطحية ( Shallow Foundations ) : 

في هذا النوع كون تأسيس المبنى على أعماق قريبة من سطح الأرض ويحدث ذلك بالطرق الآتية : 

1- أساسات لقواعد شريطية . 

2- أساسات لقواعد منفصلة . 

3- أساسات لبشة أو حصيرة . 

4- أساسات الأعمدة سابقة التجهيز . 

5- الحوائط الساندة . 

ثانياً : الأساسات العميقة ( Deep Foundations ) : 

ويتم اللجوء إليها عندما يتعذر الحصول على طبقة صالحة لتأسيس بالقرب من سطح الأرض لذلك نلجأ إلى اختراق التربة إلى أعماق كبيرة للحصول على السطح الصالح للتأسيس ويتم ذلك بالطرق الآتية : 

1- أساسات الآبار الاسكندرانى . 

2- أساسات خازوقية . 

3- أساسات القيسونات . 

4- الستائر الخازوقية . 

وقد تم تجميع هذه النوعيات من الأساسات بطرق تشييدها المختلفة في الجدول المبين ( شكل 1 ) حيث يتم التعرض بالتفصيل لكل طريقة من هذه الطرق على حدة . 

· النوع الأول : الأساسات السطحية ( Shallow Foundations ) : 

1- أساسات القواعد الشريطية ( Strip Foundations ) : 

وقد تسمى أساسات مستمرة ويستعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات عند إنشاء المباني ذات الحوائط الحاملة وتتم عن طريق حفر خندق في الأرض لكل حائط من حوائط المبنى ( شكل 2أ ) وتعتمد نظرية هذا النوع من التأسيس على انتقال أحمال المبنى إلى التربة عن طريق الحوائط وبالتالي يلزم استمرار الأساس تحت أسفل الحوائط بالكامل يحقق انتشار الأحمال على أكبر مساحة ممكنة من الأرض . 

ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن هذا النوع من التأسيس يلجأ إليه في الوقت الحاضر في المباني السكنية الصغيرة نظراً لأنه يتيح إمكانيات محدودة وخاصة في ارتفاع بالمبنى أو استخدام الفتحات أو البحور الكبيرة , كما أن استعماله غير اقتصادي في بعض الأحيان . 

· مبادئ تصميم أساسات القواعد الشريطية : 

- المبدأ الأول : في تصميم هذا النوع من الأساسات هو العمل على زيادة عرض الحائط الملامس لسطح التأسيس حتى نضمن أن جهد التربة أكبر من أحمال المبنى وإلا حدث هبوط لحوائط المبنى داخل الأرض ( شكل 2ب ) وتتم زيادة عرض الحائط بعمل قاعدة من مواد الحائط أو الخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة تحت الحائط ( شكل 2ج ) مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن أقل بعد للسطح العلوي للأساس عن سطح الأرض في هذا النظام لا يقل عن 45 سم ليسمح بحفر طبقة التربة العليا للزراعة وتعديلها مع ميزانية الأرض المطلوبة في المشروع وكذلك لزوم الأمان للأساسات وبعدها عن الحوادث أو بعدها عن سطح التجمد في حالة المباني المنشأة في البلاد الباردة . 

- المبدأ الثاني : في تصميم هذا النوع هو لا يقل عمق خرسانة الأساس ( س ) عن الجزء الأفقي الخارج من الحائط ( ص ) من كل جهة وإلا يحدث شرخ في قاعدة الأساس بسبب القص الذي يحدث على زاوية 45 درجة ( شكل 2ج ) . 

- المبدأ الثالث : عند عمل القاعدة المستمرة من الخرسانة المسلحة يجب وضع حديد التسليح الأساس دائماً في الجزء السفلي من القاعدة ( منطقة الشد ) حيث أن مقاومة الحديد لأحمال الشد أكبر بكثير من مقاومة الخرسانة ( شكل 2د) . 

- المبدأ الرابع : في حالة الأحمال الكبيرة نسبياً يجب مراعاة الانتقال من الحوائط إلى القاعدة الخرسانية بصورة تدريجة لتلافي كسر القاعدة ( شكل 2هـ ) ويتم ذلك الانتقال عن طريق عمل أصبات متدرجة من نفس نوع الحائط وعلى زاوية تتحدد حسب اجهادات التربة وذلك للاقتصاد في مواد البناء والتغلب على زيادة الأحمال , ويسمى الأساس في هذه الحالة الأساس المتدرج ( شكل 2و ) . 

- المبدأ الخامس : يجب مراعاة وضع أساسات المباني الجديدة بعيدة عن خط قوة تحميل الأساسات القديمة كما هو مبين ( شكل 3 ) . 

- المبدأ السادس : في حالة عمل أساسات على لأراضي مائلة يمكن أن تعمل على مستوى أفقي واحد أو متدرجة ( شكل 4 ) فإذا كان الميل بسيط يمكن عمل الأساس على مستوى أفقي واحد على أن يرفع مستوى الدور الأرضي لأعلى نقطة على ميل الأرض , أما إذا كان ميل الأرض كبير فبفضل معادلة الردم مع الحفر لتلافي تصميم الحائط التي على أعلى من ميل كحائط ساند بالإضافة لعدم رفع الدور الأرضي لأعلى نقطة على ميل الأرض , وعلى ذلك فمن الماحية الاقتصادية عادة تستعمل الأساسات المتدرجة للتقليل من تكاليف الحفر وحوائط الأساسات . 

2- أساسات القواعد المنفصلة ( Pad Foundations ) : 

ويستعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات عند إنشاء المباني الهيكلية وتعتمد نظريتها على نقل أحمال المبنى عن طريق الكمرات إلى نقط ارتكاز المبنى التي تتمثل في الأعمدة حيث ينتقل الحمل من كل عمود إلى القاعدة أسفله وقد ترتبط هذه الأعمدة والقواعد بواسطة السملات أو الميد ( شكل 5 ) يوضح كيفية ارتباط العمود بالقاعدة والاحتمالات المختلفة لوضع السملات الرابطة طبقاً لبعدها عن سطح الأرض . 

· حالات خاصة لأساسات القواعد المنفصلة : 

( شكل 6 ) يبين بعض الحالات الخاصة لأساسات القواعد المنفصلة وهي : 

أ?- القواعد المشتركة ( Combined Footings ) : 

وتعمل عند زيادة الأحمال في بعض أجزاء المبنى لدرجة تستدعي كبر حجم القاعدة لدرجة قربها الشديد من قاعدة أخرى مما يستدعي ضم القاعدتين من في قاعدة واحدة , ويحدث هذا للخرسانة العادية فقط أو لكل من الخرسانة العادية والمسلحة حسب الحالة ( شكل 6أ ) . 

ب?- قواعد الجار ( Neighbour Footings ) : 

وتعمل عند حدود الجيران في حالة أن يكون المبنى على حد الأرض حيث من المستحيل أن يتداخل أي جزء من المبنى في أرض الجار حتى ولو كانت أساسات المبنى ( شكل 6ب ) كيفية ربط هذا النوع من القواعد بباقي قواعد المبنى بالكمرة الرابطة منعاً لانقلاب القاعدة نظراً لعد مركزية الحمل الواقع عليها . 

ج- قواعد معلقة ( Cantilever Footings ) : 

وتستخدم في حالة وجود نقطة ضعف في مسطح الأساسات لا يراد التأسيس عليها وتصلح عادةً للأحمال الصغيرة مثل أحمال الأسوار أو المباني المحدودة الارتفاع . 

3- التأسيس باللبشة أو الحصيرة ( Raft Foundations ) : 

تستخدم هذه الطريقة لنقل أحمال المباني الهيكلية لتوزيع متساوي على كامل مسطح الأرض تحت المبنى حيث تستخدم في الأراضي الضعيفة التي لا تتحمل تركيز الأحمال في مسطح القواعد المنفصلة كما في النظام السابق , ويشترط في هذا النوع من التأسيس أن يكون جهد التربة متجانس تماماً تحت مسطح المبنى بالكامل كما يتطلب الأمر بتوزيع الأعمدة في المبنى بطريقة تضمن توزيع الأحمال بالتساوي على مسطح اللبشة ومنها إلى الأرض . 

ويتم تنفيذ هذه الطريقة بأن تحفر الأرض بكامل مسطح المبنى وتصب إما بالخرسانة العادية أ, الخرسانة المسلحة حسب الأنواع المختلفة لللبشة وهما : 

أ) لبشة خرسانة عادية . 

ب) لبشة مسلحة مقلوبة . 

ج) لبشة مسلحة عدلة . 

د) لبشة مسلحة مزدوجة : قد تستخدم هذه اللبشة في عمل بدروم تحت الأرض . 

ويتحدد النظام الأمثل لللبشة إنشائياً طبقاً لقوة تحمل التربة وأحمال المبنى ( شكل 7 ) يبين هذه الأنظمة المختلفة . 

4- أساسات الأعمدة سابقة التجهيز ( Post Foundations ) : 

ويستخدم هذه النوع من الأساسات تحت أعمدة سابقة التجهيز سواءً من الخشب أو من الحديد وقد تعمل قواعد هذا النوع من الخشب المدهون بالكيروزويت أو القطران للأعمدة الخشبية أو قد تعمل من الخرسانة العادية للمباني الخفيفة أو من الخرسانة المسلحة للمباني الحديدية . 

يجب أن يراعى في هذا النوع من التأسيس أن يكون اتصال العمود الخشبي أو الحديدي بقاعدة الأساس فوق سطح الأرض حتى تكون الأعمدة بعيدة عن رطوبة التربة التي فد تؤدي إلى سرعة تحلل الخشب أو صدأ الحديد كما يجب اتخاذ كافة الاحتياطات اللازمة عند صب قواعد هذا النوع من الأساس لضمان تحديد مواضع تثبيت الأعمدة بدقة كافية طبقاً لعلاقتها ببعضها البعض كما يلزم استخدام الأجهزة المساحية الدقيقة للتأكد من دقة ضبط السطح العلوي لجميع القواعد على منسوب أفقي واحد وذلك لضمان صلاحية الأساسات لتركيب أعمدة المبنى عليها ( شكل 8 ) يوضح طريقة تثبيت الأعمدة بأنواعها المختلفة بقواعد هذا النوع من الأساسات . 

5- الحوائط الساندة ( Retaining Walls ) : 

تستعمل هذه الحوائط لحمل للضغوط المائلة الواقعة من اختلاف مناسيب الأرض أو المياه سواءً الجوفية أو السطحية , كما يمكن اعتبارها سدود أرضية ( شكل 9 ) يبين تفاصيلها بهذا الحائط والقوى الرئيسية المؤثرة عليه . 

يمكن استعمال هذه الحوائط لحمل الأسقف المائلة أو العقود أو القبوات أو الأسوار ذات الأطوال الارتفاعات الكبيرة , كما أنها تتحمل ضغط الرياح أو التربة التي تقع في مناسيب منخفضة من سطح الأرض , وقد تحتاج هذه الحوائط إلى أكتاف أو دعامات بارزة عن البناء , وقد تكون هذه الأكتاف متباعدة عن بعضها بمقدار 3/1 ارتفاع الحائط الساند على أن يكون حائط مائلاً أو متدرجاً حسب ما يكون السمك المحدد له . 

لكي يكون الحائط الساند قوياً نقسم قاعدته إلى ثلاثة أقسام متساوية ويجب أن تمر محصلة القوى المؤثرة على الحائط بالثلث الأوسط من القاعدة , لذلك يجب أن يحدد شكل الحائط الساند بحيث يعطي أكبر مقاومة ممكنه مع أقل كمية من مواد البناء , وتتوقف على مقاومة الضغوط الواقعة على هذه الحوائط والتي تؤثر على حساباتها عدة عوامل أهمها : 

( الحمل الميت – الحمل الحي – ضغط الرياح – ضغط التربة – ضغط الماء – ضغط الردم – الاحتكاك – قوة الرفع ). 



النوع الثاني: DEEP FOUNDATIONS 

1- أساسات الآبار الاسكندراني: 

ترجع التسمية إلى استعمال هذا النوع من الأساسات في الأسكندرية منذ عهد اليونان عندما كانت امبراطورية الأسكندر الأكبر . وتعتمد نظرية التأسيس بهذا النوع على حفر آبار بمقاس لا يقل عن 80,×80, متر (أقل مساحة يمكن للعامل أن يحفر بداخلها) وبعمق يتوقف على صلابة الأرض وعدم انهيار جوانبها ... وعلى عمق المياه الجوفية أيضاً . حيث قد يتم الحفر حتى الوصول لمنسوب 50 سم على الأقل تحت منسوبها... وتملأ هذه الأبار بالخرسانة العادية لتكوين قاعدة عميقة من الخرسانة العادية تحت القواعد المسلحة لأعمدة المبنى ... هذا وقد يصل عمق هذه القواعد إلى 12 متر أو أكثر في بعض الأحيان ... وعند تصميم الأساس بهذه الطريقة قد تهمل مقاومة احتكاك حوائط البئر مع التربة حوله نظير اهمال وزن البئر نفسه. 



وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في المناطق التي توجد بها أتربة ردم أو أن تكون المياه الجوفية على بعد قريب من سطح الأرض . وفي حالة بعد منسوب المياه الجوفية عن سطح الأرض ينص على ضرورة سند جوانب البئر حتى لا تنهار طبقات الأرض الضعيفة وذلك لسلامة العمال داخل البئر عند حفره. وتحفر هذه الأبيار بعمال الحفر العاديين وقد يستعان بالستائر الخشبية أو الحديدية في حفرها في حالة اضرار اختراق أو غوص المياه الجوفية عند عمل تلك الأبيار للوصول إلى الأرض الصالحة لتأسيس المبنى عليها. 



ويراعى عند استخدام هذه الطريقة في التأسيس أن يتم التأكد من دقة وسلامة مقاييس البئر وذلك بإنزال إطار خشبي (أورنيك) على شكل صندوق أبعاده هي نفسها أبعاد البئر المطلوب تنفيذه ... كما يجب التأكد من نزح المياه الجوفية قبل صب الخرسانة العادية وأن يتم الصب على طبقات بارتفاع حوالي 50 سم لكل طبقة مع دكها جيداً بمندالة أو بالدك الأوتوماتيكي ... قبل صب الطبقة التي تليها. 



وتغتبر هذه الطريقة كثيرة الاستعمال في المباني الهيكلية حيث تعطى قوة تحمل تحت الأساسات تتوقف على نوع الأرض وقد تصل إلى 5 كج / سم2 في بعض الأحيان . كما أن هذه الطريقة كثيرة الاستعمال نظراً لقلة تكاليفها بالمقارنة بطرق التأسيس الأخرى كذلك لا تحتاج إلا لعمالة مدربة تدريباً بسيطاً. 

والشكل رقم (6-13) يبين فكرة عمل هذا النوع من التأسيس وطريقة سند الآبار أثناء التنفيذ. 



2- الأساسات الخازوقية: 

تعتمد نظرية هذا النوع من التأسيس على نقل أحمال المبنى من مستوى قريب من سطح الأرض إلى السطح الصالح للتأسيس على أعماق بعيدة وذلك في حالة عدم وجود هذا السطح المناسب على أعماق قريبة . هذا وقد تعتمد بعضها على نظرية الاحتكاك المباشر حيث أن أي طول من المواد التي تدق في أي تربة (ماعدا الماء) تعطى احتكاكاً يتناسب تناسباً طردياً مع الطول الممتد في الأرض ... ومن هذا المنطلق تنقسم الخوازيق إلى نوعين رئيسيين هما:- 

أ- خوازيق الأرتكاز: 

وتعتمد على نظرية نقل أحمال المبنى إلى أعماق كبيرة تتراوح بين 8 متر إلى 25 متر تحت سطح الأرض حسب عمق السطح المناسب للتأسيس... أنظر شكل رقم (6-14أ) وتستعمل للمباني الهيكلية ذات الأحمال الكبيرة. 





ب- خوازيق الاحتكاك: 

وتعتمد على تحمل التربة المحيطة بالخازوق للأحمال الناتجة عن المبنى بالحتكاك المباشر ... وعادة يتحدد طول الخازوق بمقدار 30 مرة من قطرة ... كما يتخذ الخازوق شكل متعرج مما يساعد في زيادة قوة الأحتكاك بينه وبين التربة المحيطة ... أنظر شكل رقم (6-14ب). 



وتنقسم الخوازيق من ناحية المواد المستعملة إلى أنواع كثيرة نذكر منها مايلي:- 

* الخوازيق الخشبية: 

وتستعمل للأراضي الطينية الرخوة وقد تستعمل الخوازيق الطويلة منها للأرض الرملية... ويراعى عند استخدام هذا النوع من الخوازيق أن يكون الخشب المستخدم خالي من العيوب ومقاوم للمؤثرات المتعرض لها ويفضل استعمال الخشب العزيزى نظراً لمقاومته للرطوبة والمياه ... كما يجب أن توضع هذه الخوازيق بأكملها تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية بعد دهانها بمادة البتيومين أو القطران أو حقنها بمادة الكيروزويت حتى تقاوم التعفن والتآكل ... وفي حالة خوازيق الدق الطويلة يجب أن تجهز بكعب مدبب عند أسفله وطوق حول رأسه ويكون من ماجة الحديد حتى تعطى الخازوق قوة اختراق أثناء الدق .... أنظر شكل رقم (6-15أ). 

* الخوازيق الحديدية: 

تستعمل هذه الخوازيق في التربة ذات الكثافة العالية والأحمال الكبيرة لسهولة اختراق هذه الخوازيق لها ... ويعمل هذا النوع إما من كمرة من الحديد أو ماسورة تملأ بالخرسانة (أنظر شكل رقم 6-15ب). وفي بعض الحالات ندهن سطح هذه الخوازيق المعرضة للتربة وجهين على الأقل بالبتيومين أو القطران أو بطلائها بالسلاقون وبوية الزيت لحمايتها من الصدأ . كما قد تستخدم طريقة الكافور لمقاومة تأثير الكهرومغناطيسية في التربة للحد من زيادة الحموضة والرطوبة فيها وذلك لمنع الصدأ في هذه الخوازيق كمثل التي تستعمل في خوازيق المصاعد الهيدروليكية أو عند استعمالها في الأساسات الخاصة لمباني ناطحات السحاب كما سيذكر فيما بعد في باب تشييد المصاعد . وقد يزيد سمك الخازوق في بعض الحالات لتعويض ماينتظر منه من التآكل نتيجة الصدأ وخلافة. 





* الخوازيق المركبة: 

ويتكون هذا النوع من الخوازيق من مادتين مختلفتين مثل دق خازوق خشبي في الأرض حتى سطح التأسيس ثم عمل خازوق خرساني فوقه يصل إلى سطح الوسادة. ويعتبر استعمال الخازوق الخشبي تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية يعطي حياة أطول للخشب أما إستعمال الخرسانة فوق المياه الجوفية يعطي توفير في الأساسات – أنظر الشكل رقم (6-15جـ). 

* الخوازيق الخرسانية: 

هناك أنواع كثيرة من الخوازيق تعتمد على طريقة الدق للوصول إلى الطبقة الصالحة للتأسيس وهذه الطرق مسجلة بأسماء الشركات المنفذة لها ولكل منها شروط ومواصفات خاصة. وعلى المهندس المسئول عن الأساسات أن يذكر أسم الخازوق المراد استعماله للمبنى ومراكز الأحمال ومقدارها على أرض التحميل . وذلك تأخذ الشركات مسئولية عمل تصميم وتنفيذ الأساسات التي يعتمدها مهندس المشروع . وتنقسم الخوازيق الخرسانية تبعاً لذلك إلى الأنواع الآتية: 



- خوازيق الخرسانة المسلحة سابقة الصب: 

وهذا النوع شائع الاستعمال وتختلف قطاعاتها من 30×30 سم إلى 50×50 سم وتصب في فرم من الخشب أو الحديد وتستعمل الهزازات لدمك الخرسانة ... وحديد تسليحها لا يقل عن 1,5% من مساحة قطاع الخازوق وكانات كل 20 سم. ولمقاومة جهد الدق يجب أن تتقارب الكانات عند رأس الخازوق لمسافة 3أمثال قطر الخازوق ولا يدق الخازوق قبل 28 يوم من صبه شكل رقم (6-16), (6-17). 



- خوازيق الخرسانة المصبوبة في موقعها: 

تعمل هذه الخوازيق في مكانها عن طريق ثقب الأرض بالقطر والعمق المطلوبين ثم يملأ هذا الثقب بالخرسانة العادية أو المسلحة ... وتنقسم هذه الخوازيق إلى: 

أولاً : خوازيق تصب في مواسير لها كعب بأسفلها وتترك عند رفع المواسير وصب الخرسانة داخلها مع دقها بالمندالة ومن أنواعها: 







- خازوق سمبلكس: 

عبارة عن ماسورة من الصلب قطرها 40 سم لها كعب بأسفلها تدق بواسطة مندالة آلية في باطن الأرض إلى أن تصل إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم تصب بداخلها الخرسانة وتدق بمندالة أخرى وفي أثناء ذلك ترفع الماسورة بقدر معين حتى لا يدخل التراب داخلها... أما الكعب السفلي بالماسورة فيترك في قاع الخازوق إذا كان من كتلة واحدة أو يرفع مع الماسورة إذا كان بشفتين تنضمان وقت دق الماسورة وتنفتحان وقت صب الخرسانة ورفع الماسورة ... ويتحمل مثل هذا الخازوق من 40 إلى 50 طن – أنظر شكل رقم (6-1. 

- خازوق فرانكى: 

وهو عبارة عن عدة مواسير تدخل إلى بعضها البعض حتى يسهل لها الوصول إلى أعماق كبيرة داخل الأرض وقد يعمل كعب للخازوق من الخرسانة المسلحة ويترك في الأرض لمنع دخول مياه الرشح للمواسير ... ويستعمل طريقة القاعدة المتسعة في قاع الخازوق ويتحمل هذا الخازوق من 50 إلى 80 طن – أنظر الشكل رقم (6-1. 

- خازوق فيبرو: 

وهو عبارة عن ماسورة من الصلب قطرها 40سم لها كعب مخروطي منفصل بشفة وتدق هذه الماسورة إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم يزال الكعب ويوضع في ماسورة التسليح المطلوب ثم تصب الخرسانة فيها وترفع وتخفض الماسورة حوالي 80 مرة في الدقيقة مما يدمك الخرسانة في الخازوق – ويتحمل هذا الخازوق حوالي 60 طن وهو صالح للأراضي ذات التربة الرخوة – أنظر الشكل رقم (6-1. 

- خازوق سترونج: 

هذا الخازوق يشبه إلى حد كبير خازوق سمبلكس إلا أن الكعب السفلي يعمل من الخرسانة المسلحة المغطاة بكعب من الصلب حيث تصب الخرسانة داخل الماسورة وتدك بقوة حتى تفصل الكعب السفلي وتكون قاعدة متسعة أسفل الخازوق... ويتحمل هذا الخازوق من 25 إلى 30 طن. وبجانب أنواع الخوازيق المذكورة سابقاً يوجد أنواع أخرى تعمل بنفس الطريقة. ولكن بقوة تحمل أكبر مثل خازوق مونوبلكس ويتحمل 50 طن وخازوق دوبلكس ويتحمل 60 طن وخازوق تربلكس ويتحمل 75 طن وخازوق كوتربلكس ويتحمل 90 طن. 

- خازوق أندر ريمد: 

يستعمل هذا الخازوق في الأراضي الطينية السوداء وبعض الأراضي ذات التربة الغير مستقرة والتي تتشقق من اختلاف الفصول الأربعة عن طريق زيادة ونقصان الرطوبة في مكونات التربة. لذلك تعتبر هذه التربة خطرة جداً في التأسيس عليها للمباني . وفي حالة ضرورة البناء عليها يجب الوصول لأساس المبنى إلى عمق في التربة بحيث يكون تأثير اختلاف الفصول على التربة يكاد يكون منعدماً مع استعمال مثل هذه الخوازيق في التأسيس ... وتكوين هذا الخازوق بسيط حيث يعمل حفرة بواسطة المثقب البريمي للعمق المطلوب ويستعمل جهاز الاندر ريمنج لتوسيع قاع هذه الحفرة وذلك لعمل القاعدة المتسعة للخازوق – ويمكن عمل أكثر من قاعدة متسعة في الخازوق الواحد – أنظر شكل رقم (6-19). 



ثانياً :خوازيق تعمل من مواسير مفتوحة بدون كعب ثم تفرغ داخلها الخرسانة وقد يبلغ قطر الماسورة 40سم كما يبلغ متوسط البئر الخرساني الذي تخلفه من 12إلى15 متر تبعاً لمنسوب الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ومن أنواع هذه الخوازيق الأتي: 

- خازوق ستراوس: 

وهو يشبه إلى حد كبير خازوق سمبلكس السابق شرحه إلا أن ماسورة الخازوق في هذه الحالة تدق بدون كعب.وعلى ذلك ترفع الأتربة من داخل الماسورة بواسطة أجهزة خاصة ثم تصب فيها الخرسانة وتدمك... وقد يعمل هذا الخازوق بطريقة أخرى في الأرض الطينية وذلك بحفر البئر بواسطة المثقب البريمي إلى أن يصل للأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم وضع تسليح الخازوق فيها وصب الخرسانة عليه ويتحمل هذا الخازوق من 20 إلى 25 طن – أنظر شكل رقم (6-20). 

- خازوق كمبرسول: 

يعمل بئر قطر حوالي 80سم بمندالة مخروطية تسمى حفار حتى يصل إلى الأرض الصالحة للتأسيس ثم يدك قاع البئر جيداً بمندالة مستديرة تسمى الدكاكة ثم يملأ البئر بالخرسانة بنسبة 1أسمنت : 5 رمل : 10 دقشوم وتدك كل طبقة بمندالة تسمى البطاطة . ويتحمل هذا الخازوق من 80إلى 120 طن. 

- خازوق ولفشولزر: 

يدق ماسورة قطر حوالي 30سم – 40سم حتى الطبقة الصالحة للتأسيس ثم ترفع الأتربة التي بداخلها ويوضع حديد التسليح بها وتغطى فتحتها العليا بإحكام مع ترك فتحات بها لتوصيل****** الهواء المضغوط الذي يسلط داخل الماسورة فيطرد مياه الرشح التي تكون داخلها. ثم تصب الخرسانة بنسبة 1 أسمنت :4 رمل : دقشوم وقد يحدث الهواء المضغوط اهتزازات أثناء رفع الماسورة بقوة فيموج السطح الخارجي للخازوق- أنظر شكل رقم (6-21أ). 

- خازوق ريموند: 

ويتكون من رقائق اسطوانية داخل بعضها يتراوح قطرها بين 40-60 سم عند أعلى الخازوق وقطرها 20-28سم عند أسفله ويدق بداخلها بواسطة ماندريل ويترك الرقائق الأسطوانية في التربة بعد ملئها بخرسانة الخازوق 




3- أساسات القيسونات: 

وتستعمل هذه الأساسات في الكباري أو الأعمال البحرية أو المجاري المائية وقطرها أكبر من الأساسات الخزوقية وتتحمل أحمال أكبر منها. 

وقد يعمل هذا النوع من الأساسات بالخشب أو الحديد أو الخرسانة. وقد تشيد أما من داخل غرفة تغطس في المياه عن طريق عمل ستائر مانعة للمياه حولها وهذا النوع يسمى بالحجرة الغاطسة. أو قد تشيد حجرة عمل القيسونات من النوع مفتوح السقف.​


----------



## eng.amani (1 مارس 2010)

للرفع ...


----------



## تحريرعبدالوهاب (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المساهمة المفيدة ارجو ان تساعديني في البحث عن مواضيع تصميم قواعد الآلات


----------



## وردةالحياة (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ^_^


----------



## مهندس موسى ثابت (17 مارس 2010)

ده اول موضوع اقراه فى المنتدى انا لسه مشارك طازة ....ميرسى على المجهود


----------



## ايمن حفوض (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## qazz1977 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الوافي


----------



## asdnet36 (19 أبريل 2010)

شرح مفيد جدا بس ممكن ارفاقه في ملف وورد ليسهل حفظه


----------



## mbakir88 (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع متكامل


----------



## محمد 977 (20 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب
مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب


----------



## احلى فلسطين العرب (22 أبريل 2010)

*التربة* *فيزيائية التربة *

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]* هناك العديد من الخواص الفيزيائية، التي تتحكم في مدى صلاحية التربة للزراعة، وتشييد المنشآت، والسير عليها. ومن أهم هذه الخواص الفيزيائية: قوام التربة، وبناؤها، وكثافتها، وتماسكها، ومساميتها، ونفاذيتها، وحرارتها، وتهويتها، وسطحها النوعي، ومحتواها الرطوبي. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*أ. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]قوام التربة Soil Texture [/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]* يقصد بقوام التربة التوزع الحجمي النسبي لناعم التربة (حبيبات التربة المعدنية، التي يقل قطرها المكافئ عن مليمترين). ويعد قوام التربة من أهم خواصها المورفولوجية؛ اذ يسهل ملاحظته وتحديده، في الحقل. ويتكون ناعم التربة من مخلوط الرمل Sand، والغرين Silt، والطين Clay. ويُحدد قوام التربة، إلى مدى بعيد، العديد من خواصها الفيزيائية الأخرى، كمعدل رشح الماء في التربة، ومدى احتفاظها به، ومقدار تهوية التربة وتماسكها. ويعد النظام الأمريكي، لتحديد فئات الأحجام المختلفة لحبيبات التربة، هو الأكثر شيوعاً بين النظُم الأخرى؛ لما يمتاز به من عدد أكبر للفئات؛ ما يعطي مرونة أكبر . *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*1- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*تحديد قوام التربة *
* تحدد نسب الرمل والغرين والطين في المعمل، بعد التخلص من المادة العضوية، وغسل الأملاح والمواد اللاحمة، وتفريق الحبيبات، ثم فصل الحبيبات في حجم الرمل، باستخدام مناخل ذات فتحات، لا يقل قطرها عن 0.05مم. أما الغرين والطين، فيفصلان بوساطة الترسيب في الماء، باستخدام طريقة الهيدروميتر، وتطبيق قانون ستوكس . ومن نسب الرمل والغرين والطين، يحدد قوام التربة، باستخدام مثلث القوام ؛ وهو مثلث متساوي الأضلاع، يمثل كل ضلع فيه النسبة الوزنية لإحدى المجموعات الحجمية، كنسبة مئوية، ابتداءً من صفر حتى 100%. فالضلع الأول للمثلث، يمثل نسبة الطين ( أقل من 0.002مم) في عينة التربة، والضلع الثاني يمثل نسبة الغرين ( 0.002مم-0.05مم). والضلع الثالث، يمثل نسبة الرمل (0.05-2مم). ويقسِم مثلث قوام التربة الترب إلى اثني عشر قسماً، حسب النظام الأمريكي الحديث. *
* وبين الأقسام الاثني عشر لقوام التربة، الواردة في العمودين الأخيرين، في الجدول الآنف، يوجد ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية، موضحة في العمود الأول. أما أقسام القوام الأخرى، فهي حالات وسطية، من الأقسام الثلاثة الرئيسية. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*أ- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الترب الرملية *
* وهي الترب، التي تحتوي على أكثر من 70% من وزنها رملاً؛ لذا، تكون حبيباتها فردية، مفككة، ومكونة أساساً من معادن السليكات الأولية، وخاصة معادن المرو (معدن المرو Quartz SiO2: أحد معادن السليكات الشبكية، وأحد المكونات الرئيسية للصخور النارية الحمضية) والفلسبارات (معادن الفلسبار Feldspars ، مجموعة من المعادن، تنتمي إلى معادن السليكات الشبكية Tectoslicates ، وتشكل جزء كبير من الصخور النارية الحمضية. وتنقسم إلى قسمين هما: فلسبارات البلاجوكليز Plagioclase Feldspars ومن أهمها معدن الألبايت Albite NaAlSi3O8 ، والأنورثايت Anorthite CaAl2Si2O8 ، وفلسبارات البوتاسيوم -K Feldspars ، وأهمها معدن الميكروكلاين Microcline KalSi3O8 والأورثوكليز Orthoclase KalSi3O8)؛ إضافة إلى معادن الكربونات (معادن الكربونات: هي مجموعة من المعادن تشكل الكربونات CO=3 وحدة البناء الأساسية فيها. وأهم معادن الكربونات الكالسايت Calcite CaCO3 ، والسدرايت Sidarite FeCO3 ، والماجناسايت Magnesite MgCO3 ، والدولومايت Dolomite CaMg(CO3)2.)، ولا سيما الكالسايت (كربونات الكالسيوم). وتتصف الترب الرملية بالنفاذية العالية (حركة المياه فيها سريعة)، وذلك بسبب اتساع حجم الفراغات بين الحبيبات؛ ما يقلل من قوة الاحتكاك والقوى الكهروستاتيكية. أما قدرة التربة الرملية على الاحتفاظ بالماء، فهي منخفضة جداً، أي أن نسبة الرطوبة فيها، سواء عند السعة الحقلية Field capacity، أو عند نقطة الذبول الدائم Permanent wilting point،هي قليلة؛ ولذلك، تكون كمية الماء الميسر available water فيها للنبات، قليلة جداً . كما أن قدرة الترب الرملية على الاحتفاظ بالمواد الغذائية منخفضة، نظراً إلى انخفاض نشاطها الكيماوي. ولا تبدي الترب الرملية تمدداً وانكماشاً ملحوظين، بالتبليل والتجفيف، نظراً إلى قلة معادن الطين فيها. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*ب- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الترب الطميية *
* وهي الترب، التي تحتوي على نسب متقاربة من الطين (7-27%)، والغرين (28-50%)، والرمل (23-52%). وتعد الترب الطميية حالة وسطية، بين التربة الرملية والتربة الطينية. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*ج- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الترب الطينية *
* وهي الترب، التي لا يقل محتواها من الطين عن 40% بالوزن. وتكون قدرتها على الاحتفاظ بالماء (السعة الحقلية)، والمغذيات، عالية جداً. لكن الماء الميسر للنبات، في هذه الترب، قليل؛ نظراً إلى ارتفاع قيمة نقطة الذبول الدائم . أما نفاذية الترب الطينية للماء والهواء، فهي ضعيفة جداً. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*2- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الاستدلال على قوام التربة، في الحقل *
* من الممكن الاستدلال على قوام التربة في الحقل، بملاحظة مدى قابلية التربة الرطبة للتشكل، ومدى تماسكها والتصاقها ونعومتها، باستخدام جدول معد لذلك . *
* وهناك بعض المتغيرات، التي تؤثر في دقة الاستدلال على قوام التربة، في الحقل؛ أهمها: *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*أ- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*نسبة المادة العضوية *
* يكون تأثير المادة العضوية محدوداً، في الاستدلال على قوام التربة؛ إذا كانت نسبتها محدودة. أما إذا كانت نسبة المادة العضوية عالية، فإن ذلك يعطي التربة ملمساً أكثر نعومة؛ وهو الصفة المميزة للغرين. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*ب- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*نوعية معادن الطين *
* هناك اختلاف كبير في الخصائص الفيزيائية، بين معادن الطين؛ مما يجعل لنوع معدن الطين السائد في التربة، تأثيراً كبيراً في مقدرة الاستدلال على قوام التربة، في الحقل. فمعدن المونتمورولونيت Montmorillonite، مثلاً، يمتص كميات كبيرة من الماء، بين رقائقه، تفوق ما تمتصه معادن الطين الأخرى، مثل الكالينايت (معدن الكالينيت Koalinite هو أحد معادن الطين من النوع 1:1 المنتمية إلى فئة السليكات الصفائحية. وصيغته الكيميائية هي Al4Si4O10(OH)8)Kaolinite؛ ما يجعل التربة، التي يسود فيها معدن المونتمورولونيت، تبدو وكأنها أكثر محتوى من الطين، من تربة أخرى، تحتوى على نسبة الطين نفسها؛ إلا أن معدن الطين السائد فيها، هو معدن الكالينايت. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*ج- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*شكل الحبيبات *
* كلما كانت حبيبات التربة تميل إلى الاستدارة، مثل الرمال، التي تنقلها الرياح، كان ملمسها أنعم من تربة، حبيباتها أقل استدارة؛ كما هو الحال في الترب، التي يرسبها الجليد والشواطئ والأنهار. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*ب. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]كثافة التربة Soil Density [/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]* كثافة التربة، هي كتلة المادة الصلبة من التربة لحجم معين. ويعبر عنها بطريقتين، هما: الكثافة الحقيقية والكثافة الظاهرية. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*1- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الكثافة الحقيقية Particle Density *
*  الكثافة الحقيقية للتربة، هي كتلة المواد الصلبة فيها، بالنسبة إلى حجم الحبيبات، من دون الفراغات. وتحسب كما يلي: *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*كتلة المادة الصلبة، بعد التجفيف (جرام) *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الكثافة الحقيقية للتربة = *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*___________________________ *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*حجم المادة الصلبة (سم3) *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]* وتختلف الكثافة الحقيقية، من تربة إلى أخرى، حسب نوعية المعادن، ونسبة المادة العضوية. فنظراً إلى الكثافة المنخفضة للمواد العضوية (1.3 ـ 1.5 جرام/سم3)، مقارنة بالمادة المعدنية، فإنه كلما ازدادت نسبة المادة العضوية في التربة، قلت الكثافة الحقيقية لتلك التربة. أما الجزء المعدني، من المادة الصلبة في التربة، فيناهز متوسط كثافته 2.7 جرام/ سم3؛ وهي قريبة من كثافة معدن المرو (الكوارتز) Quartz، الذي يسود في الترب الرملية. إلا أنه يوجد اختلاف كبير، بين كثافة المعادن فكلما ارتفعت نسبة العناصر الثقيلة في المعدن، مثل الحديد Fe، كانت كثافته عالية، مثل معدن الهيماتيت Fe2O3، الذي تقدَّر كثافته بنحو 5 جرام/سم3. لذا، فإن التربة، التي تحتوي على نسبة مرتفعة من أكاسيد الحديد، تكون كثافتها أعلى من كثافة التربة المكونة، أساساً، من معادن الكوارتز والفلسبارات. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*2- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الكثافة الظاهرية Bulk Density *
* الكثافة الظاهرية، هي نسبة كتلة المادة الصلبة من التربة، بعد تجفيفها، إلى حجمها الكلي، بما في ذلك الفراغات. وتحسب كما يلي: *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*كتلة المادة الصلبة الجافة (جرام) *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الكثافة الظاهرية للتربة = *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*_________________________ *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الحجم الكلي للتربة (سم3) *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]* وبما أن الكثافة الظاهرية للتربة، تستخدم الحجم الكلي للتربة (حجم المادة الصلبة، وحجم الفراغات مجتمعة)، فإنها تكون، دائماً، أقل من كثافتها الحقيقية. وتتأثر الكثافة الظاهرية للتربة بالعوامل، التي تؤثر في الكثافة الحقيقية (نوع المعادن، ونسبة المواد العضوية)؛ إضافة إلى العوامل المؤثرة في مسامية التربة، مثل قوام التربة، وبنائها، وتراصّ حبيباتها. فكلما ازدادت مسامية التربة، قلت كثافتها الظاهرية؛ لذلك، تكون الترب الطينية، العالية المسامية، أقل كثافة ظاهرية من الترب الرملية. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*ج. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]مسامية التربة Soil Porosity [/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]* تعرف مسامية التربة، بأنها نسبة حجم مسام التربة، المشغولة بالماء والهواء، إلى حجمها الكلي (حجم المواد الصلبة، وحجم الفراغات معاً). وتحسب كما يلي: *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*حجم المسام *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*مسامية التربة = *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*_________________ *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الحجم الكلي للتربة *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]* أو *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الكثافة الظاهرية *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*مسامية التربة = 1 - *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*_________________ *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*الكثافة الحقيقية *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]* ويتحكم في مسامية التربة العديد من العوامل، أهمها: *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*1- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*طريقة تراصّ حبيبات التربة *
* لو كانت حبيبات التربة كرات متساوية الحجم، لكان تراصّها المكعبي البسيط Cubic، أعلى مسامية من تراصّها على هيئة سداسي موشوري Rhombohedral . ففي الحالة الأولى، تلامس كل كرة ست كرات أخرى، وتكون المسامية 47.65%؛ بصرف النظر عن قطر الكرات. أما الحالة الثانية، فتنتج أكثف تعبئة ممكنة للكرات المتساوية الحجم، وتكون المسامية 25.95%. والتربة الطبيعية، لا يمكن أن تكون متراصة بإحدى هاتين الطريقتين، 100%؛ إلا أن حبيبات التربة، كلما كان تراصّها أقرب إلى التراصّ المكعبي، أعلى كانت مسامية من تلك التي يدنو إلى التراصّ السداسي الموشوري. *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*2- *
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*مدى تجانس حجم حبيبات التربة *
* كلما كان حجم حبيبات التربة متجانساً، كانت مساميتها أعلى؛ والعكس صحيح؛ لأنه عندما تكون الحبيبات ذات أحجام مختلفة، فإن تلك الأصغر حجماً، تستقر في الفراغات، بين مثيلاتها الأكبر حجماً؛ ما يقلل من مسامية التربة . *
* وغالباً ما تكون الترب الطينية، أعلى مسامية من نظيراتها الرملية، وأقل مسامية من تلك العضوية. وتراوح مسامية الترب الرملية بين 0.25 و0.5، والترب الطميية بين 0.3 و0.6، والترب الطينية بين 0.3 و0.75، والترب العضوية بين 0.8 و0.85. *
[/FONT]


----------



## صقر الهاشمي (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## moslem_22 (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بك


----------



## alaoe (8 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير*​


----------



## م شرحبيل (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا أخي .......ولكن أين هي صور التي توضح الخوازيق ...

لأنه مكتوب أنظر الشكل .. فأين هو الشكل ؟


----------



## mison (20 يوليو 2010)

ابعت بشكري وتقديري لكل أعضاء الموقع, اود ان اعرف ماهي اختبارات الترية الواجب اجراءها بالنسبة للطرق؟ وهل هناك اختبارات اضافية في حالة ان المنطقة تحتوي علي طين؟ وشكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على المعلومات


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## وجدي90 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

:2::1::59::9::73::73::58::86::19::84::58::75::75::77:


> *شكرا جزيلا الله يحفظك*


----------



## عبدالب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد طريقة تقريبية وبسيطة لحساب حمولات المبانى (الأوزان)


----------



## صبري غريب (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## م/كامل عمر (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/كامل عمر (23 أبريل 2011)

هل يمكن استخدام الاسمنت لامسمى (سى ووتر) فى الساسات ذات التربة الطينية غير المالحة دون استخدام عزل للاساسات


----------



## م/كامل عمر (23 أبريل 2011)

*هل يمكن استخدام الاسمنت المسمى (سى ووتر) فى الأساسات ذات التربة الطينية غير المالحة دون استخدام عزل للاساسات*​


----------



## أنس غسان (28 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة ووفقكم اللة *​


----------



## أنس غسان (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم على هذا الشرح الجيدة والمعلومات القيمة في محتواه مع كامل التقدير


----------



## كيرو عبده (28 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------



## وسام الفارس (8 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## فاطمه محمود (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خير على هذا الوضوع شافي وواق


----------



## life go on (2 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا استفاديت هواية من الموضوع ومن الصور التوضيحية:20:


----------



## محمد رجب عبد (12 سبتمبر 2013)

لو تكرمتم 
مبنى 6 طوابق على ارض طينية , كم يكون عمق اساساته ؟


----------



## غدير النور (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## هناء بدر (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا عالمجهود
عايزه اسال خوازيق الاستراوس بتتصب علي الناشف (بيصبواخرسانه ناشفه ف الخازوق وبعدين يصبوا عليها جركن ميه )ولا المفروض الخرسانه تتعجن بره الاول وبعدين تتصب ف الخازوق وشكرا


----------



## خالد بن الوليد ع (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك عنا كل خير​


----------

